# Problem with transmission of sound with Behringer x32



## Thomas Nunes (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello,

We use mix table Behringer x32 with usb connection for our Radio, but, we have a problem of detection with OBS, who can't recognize the output of the Behringer on the computer. We did  received the signal on Windows, but not in the OBS software.

Sorry for my bad english and looking forward to your advices 

Thomas Nunes


----------



## pkv (Feb 7, 2018)

does the x32 has wdm drivers ? can't check atm, however it does have asio drivers. Asio can't be ingested by obs (unless you use my plugin : https://github.com/pkviet/obs-asio which i tested on the xr18 but the x32 would work fine too).
Beware that the plugin captures inputs. If you want to capture the mixes from the Behringer you'll have to do some routing. Not sure it is possible, it might, just haven't tested. 
One method which would definitely work would be to do the mixes in a daw such as reaper and route it to obs through rearoute.


----------



## Thomas Nunes (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, we are going to try and we will come back after the different tests.


----------



## pkv (Feb 8, 2018)

just a warning, you need to be able to compile with visual studio if you ever want to test the asio plugin. Steinberg prevents us from distributing binaries.


----------



## Dirty Old Wax (May 2, 2018)

Hello pkv.. do you have instructions on how to compile the plugin?


----------



## Dirty Old Wax (May 2, 2018)

I would definitely pay for someone to compile it for me.


----------



## pkv (May 5, 2018)

we will release a gpl v2 version soon; it won't have all the features of the plugin based on bassasio though, but should be enough for most people


----------



## pkv (May 10, 2018)

@Dirty Old Wax plugin released :  https://github.com/pkviet/obs-asio/releases


----------



## MontyPython (Nov 7, 2018)

@pkv Did you author this plug-in?

This relieved a huge headache.


----------



## pkv (Nov 14, 2018)

yes i'm the author with Andersama. Glad it helped


----------



## profusemike (Apr 4, 2020)

is it possible to capture a mix from my behringer x32 to the OBS software?


----------



## pkv (Apr 13, 2020)

yes , use x32 to route your buses to usb sends, in your inputs (say, inputs 16, select usb 1 etc ...). in obs, create an asio source and select tge x32 and channel 16


----------



## Nasdrasgege (Jun 18, 2020)

profusemike said:


> is it possible to capture a mix from my behringer x32 to the OBS software?


yes it is but not an easy task(requires a virtual soundcard and lots of routing), i finally got it to work yesterday. I'm now try to put together the requirements and proceedure involved. i hope to make a video about it too.


----------



## pkv (Jun 25, 2020)

You don't need a virtual driver if you mix in the x32. If you use a daw, it's another story. With Reaper, rearoute will route the mixes to obs with the help of obs-asio plugin (disclaimer, i'm one of its authors)


----------

